# eclipse +cvs



## zd (21. Apr 2004)

hi,
irgendwie kriege ichs nicht gebacken, ein programm aus einem online cvs repositorum zu ziehen, und als projekt zum workspace hinzuzufügen.
das repositorium ist eingerichtet und eclipse connectet.
rechtsklick auf das entsprechende modul unter heads, "Check out module..." oder "Check out as project" lädt die daten runter, und packt sie in einen ordner, den er auch im workspace anzeigt.
allerdings sieht eclipse das ganze dann nicht als projekt an, weiss nicht was das source folder ist, zeigt keine outlines zu den klassen an usw.
ich kann also nichts starten. (findet auch nichts unter "Run..." -> "browse" projects)

wenn ich vorher ein neues projekt mit gleichem namen anlege, will er dieses beim updaten aus dem repositorium löschen, funktioniert also auch nicht.

kann mir jemand erklären, wie man das richtig macht?

danke


----------



## zd (22. Apr 2004)

hm wenn keiner ne lösung weiss, könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen ob ich wenigstens generell alles richtig gemacht habe, oder ob ich irgendnen wichtigen schritt vergessen habe.
das repositorium wurde nicht über eclipse erstellt, sondern über irgendeinen linux client (weiss nicht genau welchen).
erwartet eclipse vielleicht noch irgendwelche infodateien (vielleicht .project ?), die im repositorium sein müssen, die bei einem "nicht-eclipse-repositorium" fehlen könnten? 
thx


----------



## bygones (22. Apr 2004)

also ich kann jetzt leider nur ausm kopf sprechen, da es schon länger her ist, dass ich es so gemacht habe bzw. mein CVS Server momentan streikt.

Wenn eclipse was aus dem CVS zieht weiß es natürlich nicht wegen src folder und class folder (normalerweise sind ja nur die src im CVS). Daher musst du dir wenn du den Unterschied machen willst ein entsprechendes Project in eclipse anlegen. Leider weiß ich nicht ob man Head oder Branches nehmen muss... Dann auschecken "Check out into..." oder so - das sollte klappen.

Wenn du einfach ein CVS Project auschecken willst musst du "Check out as..." machen. Dann kannst du auswählen dass es ein Java Projekt ist (liegt daran, da eclipse auch für andere Progsprachen kompatibel is). Wichtig ist auf der richtigen ebene auszuchecken, da sonst die package struktur nicht stimmt...

Sorry dass ich dir nichts genaueres sagen kann....


----------



## zd (22. Apr 2004)

hm geht aus irgendeinem grund nicht, "Check out into..." ist immer grau hinterlegt :/
bei "check out as..." kann ich nur den namen des projektes ändern, aber nicht einstellen, dass es ein java projekt ist


----------



## zd (23. Apr 2004)

problem gelöst indem ich von eclipse 2.1.2 auf 3.0.m8 gewechselt habe.
da funktionierts alles ohne probleme.
aber wundert mich doch, dass mit dem alten nicht klappt.  :?:


----------



## nollario (10. Mai 2004)

hab die gleichen probleme mit eclipse 2 gehabt... am einfachsten ist es, wenn man eclipse in der .classpath explizit angibt wo sich sourcen befinden... dann ging es bei mir wieder...


----------

